# Beautiful Snakes!



## orionmystery (Mar 9, 2015)

A female Wagler's Pit Viper (Tropidolaemus wagleri). Selangor, Malaysia.



Tropidolaemus wagleri_MG_6688 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Cute little baby Triangle Keelback (Xenochrophis trianguligerus) sleeping on a fern at night. Malaysia.



Xenochrophis trianguligerus_MG_6391 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Too cute . Blunt-headed Slug Snake (Aplopeltura boa). Pahang, Malaysia.



_MG_5796 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Cute little Common Mock Viper (Psammodynastes pulverulentus) we spotted on a small leaf. Pahang, Malaysia.



Psammodynastes pulverulentus_MG_5742 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Psammodynastes pulverulentus_MG_5744 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Strikingly beautiful juvenile Mangrove Snake/Golden Ringed Cat Snake (Boiga dendrophila). Malaysia.



Boiga dendrophila_MG_6006 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Face to face with a strikingly beautiful juvenile Mangrove Snake/Golden Ringed Cat Snake (Boiga dendrophila). Malaysia. Bonus ant too!



Boiga dendrophila_MG_6038 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Boiga dendrophila_MG_6055 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More snakes of Malaysia: Tropical Snakes Up Close with Nature


----------



## waday (Mar 9, 2015)

I've always had a fascination with snakes. That blunt-headed slug snake is really, really cute. I also really like the face-to-face shot! I love the detail you've captured in their scales!


----------



## annamaria (Mar 9, 2015)

Great capture of the Mangrove, really beautiful snake.  The blunt headed slug snake is too cute! I would love to pet it


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 9, 2015)

waday said:


> I've always had a fascination with snakes. That blunt-headed slug snake is really, really cute. I also really like the face-to-face shot! I love the detail you've captured in their scales!



Thanks, Wade. Yes, that blunthead is the cutest snake in Malaysia. 



annamaria said:


> Great capture of the Mangrove, really beautiful snake.  The blunt headed slug snake is too cute! I would love to pet it



Thank you, annamaria.


----------



## funwitha7d (Mar 10, 2015)

Mangrove Snake, those colours pop


----------



## weepete (Mar 10, 2015)

Aww, I want one!

Good job kurt.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 10, 2015)

funwitha7d said:


> Mangrove Snake, those colours pop



Thanks, funwitha7d. Yes, love the colors on that mangrove snake.



weepete said:


> Aww, I want one!
> 
> Good job kurt.



Thanks, weepete.


----------



## luckychucky (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Mar 10, 2015)

Little blunthead! 

The Mangrove shots are all stunning, especially the head-on shot.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 13, 2015)

luckychucky said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank you, luckychucky.



limr said:


> Little blunthead!
> 
> The Mangrove shots are all stunning, especially the head-on shot.



Thank you, Leonore.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 13, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## Lamora (Mar 27, 2015)

Makes me miss my Charlie! Red Tail Boa Constrictor. These are beautiful shots tho. I especially like the second to last one.  sssssssss..


----------



## JamesScott86 (Mar 29, 2015)

My goodness - stunning images.


----------



## Kev Richards (Mar 29, 2015)

Great shots. I especially like the second from last shot with the ant in the fore ground


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 30, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> WOW!



Thank you, JacaRanda.



Lamora said:


> Makes me miss my Charlie! Red Tail Boa Constrictor. These are beautiful shots tho. I especially like the second to last one.  sssssssss..



Thanks, Lamora.



JamesScott86 said:


> My goodness - stunning images.



Thank you, JamesScott86.



Kev Richards said:


> Great shots. I especially like the second from last shot with the ant in the fore ground



Thanks, Kev.


----------



## Trangela (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't like snakes, but you took really great photos.


----------

